# Should we call him Friday?



## CharlieD (Dec 18, 2007)

Or should we call her Farmer (our cousins named their daughter Farmer)?

I personaly think it is weird and stupid and if it was simply unusual, like my kids, they all have Biblical names, but this is just weird. Read on.

What to name a child? In Italy, a court can decide - Yahoo! News


----------



## Callisto in NC (Dec 18, 2007)

I agree with the mom.  This is way too Big Brother's Watching for me.  If people can name their child after fruit, why not days of the week?  Tuesday Weld willingly and legally changed her name.  That's wrong that the government butts in like that.


----------



## CharlieD (Dec 18, 2007)

I agree with you, but that was not my question. Of course goverment shouldn't have saying in this. But should people be this stupid.


----------



## Callisto in NC (Dec 18, 2007)

I don't see a problem with the name if that's what you are asking.  People have named their children what they wanted to for centuries.  My friend has children named after the cities they were born in (traveling military), if that's not frowned on why should naming your child after a day of the week?  I don't exactly find it "stupid."  When I named my daughter 16 years ago people told me I shouldn't give her a boy's name, now it's a popular girls name too.  So was I stupid or a trend setter?  I prefer to think the latter.


----------



## middie (Dec 18, 2007)

The government needs to get their crap together and not worry about what 
people name their kids.


----------



## CharlieD (Dec 18, 2007)

I don't know what your daughter name is, and believe me my daughters have names that are plenty strange, but to name a girl Framer is a bit odd, don't you agree. Okay, so I think naming child Friday is also weird. Well, city's name should be in the same category. maybe I'm wrong. But that is just my feelings.


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Dec 18, 2007)

Uh oh, I don't think I can comment on this since my son's name is Fisher. One daughter's name is Mandolin. I guess I wanted them to have names that meant something to me at the time or that I thought would be unique - not be one hundreds with the same name. My daughter likes her name because she's never met anyone with the same name. Your cousin's daughter may feel the same way.


----------



## CharlieD (Dec 18, 2007)

But how is she going to feel when kids make fun of her in school?


----------



## Callisto in NC (Dec 18, 2007)

Oh, Terry, how did I know you would be like me, unable to really weigh in.  My daughter is Kasie pronounced like Casey.  At the time I named her she was the only girl named Kasie in the school.  Now, 15 years later, she's met one other girl with that name.  What's wrong with Farmer?  

Along the lines, watch what you name multiple children.  My daughter's art teacher had a son and named him Joseph.  Wasn't thinking when they named their daughter Mary.  So they now have Mary and Joseph.  All that's missing is Jesus and the family is complete.  LOL


----------



## Callisto in NC (Dec 18, 2007)

CharlieD said:


> But how is she going to feel when kids make fun of her in school?


Why would they make fun of the name Mandolin?  And I'll bet she's already in school.


----------



## CharlieD (Dec 18, 2007)

Callisto in NC said:


> Why would they make fun of the name Mandolin? And I'll bet she's already in school.


 

I was talking about Farmer.


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Dec 18, 2007)

Callisto in NC said:


> Oh, Terry, how did I know you would be like me, unable to really weigh in.  My daughter is Kasie pronounced like Casey.  At the time I named her she was the only girl named Kasie in the school.  Now, 15 years later, she's met one other girl with that name.  What's wrong with Farmer?
> 
> Along the lines, watch what you name multiple children.  My daughter's art teacher had a son and named him Joseph.  Wasn't thinking when they named their daughter Mary.  So they now have Mary and Joseph.  All that's missing is Jesus and the family is complete.  LOL


I love that! It's funny, but by the time the younger kids came around, I was out of names so I let the older kids start naming the younger ones. So I have a Sebastian and a Fisher. (But they were almost named Cosmo and Vonnegut!) I love Kasie's name and I'll bet she does, too. Mandolin is long out of college but she never got any flak for her name although she's often called Mandy.


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Dec 18, 2007)

Charlie, I think it's very sweet that you are worried about your cousin's little girl being teased. Kids can and will be mean sometimes. But actually, things are really different now and you would be really surprised at the variety of names people give their children these days. Farmer probably will have one of the "tamer" names.


----------



## sage™ (Dec 18, 2007)

CharlieD said:


> But how is she going to feel when kids make fun of her in school?


If she had a common name they still find something to make fun of her for..lol  Thats what kids do..
Farmer is kinda weird..maybe It will grow on ya ,,,


----------



## Callisto in NC (Dec 18, 2007)

Fisher's Mom said:


> Charlie, I think it's very sweet that you are worried about your cousin's little girl being teased. Kids can and will be mean sometimes. But actually, things are really different now and you would be really surprised at the variety of names people give their children these days. Farmer probably will have one of the "tamer" names.


With names like Apple, Huck, Suri, Shilloh, and so on, I don't think Farmer will have any problems.  I think women just think differently about that sort of thing.  It could be worse, she could be Kal-el Coppola *Cage.*


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Dec 18, 2007)

Callisto in NC said:


> With names like Apple, Huck, Suri, Shilloh, and so on, I don't think Farmer will have any problems.  I think women just think differently about that sort of thing.  It could be worse, she could be Kal-el Coppola *Cage.*


Or Moon Unit Zappa!


----------



## CharlieD (Dec 18, 2007)

I am probably way old school. All of my kids are named after grandparents. What can I say, they deserve to have to be remembered. And though I do not believe it is a must for everybody but there are way too many made up weird names. Just because they are celebreties they think they can do whatever they want and general puvlic thinks it's cute. Sorry I don't buy it.


----------



## VaporTrail (Dec 19, 2007)

/me looks up from the Robert A. Hienlein book he's reading... then quietly resumes.


Well it could be worse...

There's a story about this family... The lady of the house, a young woman of Chinese American decent, by the name of Sandra Hu who fell in love with a young man by the name of Bernard Leahy. When they got married the loving couple decided to use both thier names and so the family of Leahy-Hu was started. 

A couple of years passed and eventually the young couple was blessed with thier first child, a boy. For several weeks before the birth they could not come to an agreement as to what to name the child. Eventually the discussion was cut off by labor and the trip to the hospital. Finally the birth was over, and the question was asked what to put on the birth certificate. Unfortunately this was at the same time Bernard looked at his offspring and said the fateful comment: "You know, he kinda looks like Yoda."

And that is the story behind *Yoda Leahy-Hu*.


----------



## mikki (Dec 19, 2007)

I think some strange names first and/or last are great,but you naver know how the will affect the child. For example my daughters name is Lea King put it togeather and you have "leaking" she has been made fun of,but then she started joking about it herself. Now in her group they all have joking names.
On the other side of the coin, my DD had a friend named Sabeth Black after the rock band Black Sabbeth. She was picked on terribly. She became an angry child. I was like a second Mom to her and she confided in me that she hated being picked on about her name and that's why she hated everyone.  When I first heard that was her middle name I asked her mother why she gave her that middle name. The mother said it was because she liked the band. I asked her if she was thinking about what other kid would say and she said she didn't care,it would make her daughter stronger. 
  One personallity might be fine with a strange name but another personallity won't.


----------



## Buck (Dec 19, 2007)

On one end of the spectrum I've known women named Etoy and Jur-L.

On the other end of the spectrum is George Foreman who named his five sons George, George, George George and George.


----------



## Barbara L (Dec 19, 2007)

I think some parents should be hung by their thumbs for naming their kids what they do, but I still believe it is a parent's right to name their own children.  It would be nice if people would put some real thought into what to name their children and use some common sense.  I knew someone who used to work with some kids with horrible names.  Twin girls were named Fettucine and Alfredo.  A boy was named A**hole but it was pronounced Uh-*shoal*-ee.  His mom got mad when people mispronounced his name, but what did she expect?  I have known a Cinderella (she went by Cindy) and Snow White.  

Barbara


----------



## *amy* (Dec 20, 2007)

CharlieD said:


> Or should we call her Farmer (our cousins named their daughter Farmer)?
> 
> I personaly think it is weird and stupid and if it was simply unusual, like my kids, they all have Biblical names, but this is just weird. Read on.
> 
> What to name a child? In Italy, a court can decide - Yahoo! News


 
You reminded me of a Seinfeld episode, where George wanted to name his kid Seven. 

Check out these wacky celebrity baby names.

*Kim Basinger & Alec Baldwin*: Baby daughter Ireland 

*Gweyneth Paltrow* *& Chris Martin*: Baby daughter Apple 

*Matt & Annette Lauer*: Baby boy Thijs 

*Courteney Cox & David Arquette*: Baby daughter Coco 

*Alice Kim & Nicolas Cage*: Baby son Kal-el Coppola 

*Julia Roberts* *& Danny Moder*: Twins Phinnaeus Walter and Hazel Patricia 

*Shannyn Sossaman & Dallas Clayton*: Baby son Audio Science 

*Tom Cruise & Katie Holmes*: Baby daughter Suri 

*Toni Braxton & Keri Lewis*: Baby son Diezel Ky 

*Heidi Klum & Seal*: Baby son Johan Riley Fyodor Taiwo 

*Jennifer Garner & Ben Affleck*: Baby daughter Violet 

*Geri Halliwell* *& Sacha Gervasi*: Baby daughter Bluebell Madonna

*Jools Norton & Jamie Oliver*: Baby daughter Daisy Boo 

*Summer Phoenix & Casey Affleck*: Baby son Indiana August 

*Drea Matteo and Shooter Jennings*: Baby daughter Alabama Gypsy Rose 

*Beth Riesgraf & Jason Lee*: Baby son Pilot Inspektor 

*Paula Yates & Bob Geldof*: Baby daughters Fifi-Trixibelle, Peaches, Little Trixie, and Honeyblossom 

*Paula Yates & Michael Hutchence*: Baby daughter Heavenly Hiraani Tiger Lily 

*Tonya Linette Lewis & Spike Lee*: Baby daughter Satchel 

*Claudia Schiffer & Matthew Vaughn*: Baby son Caspar


----------



## suziquzie (Dec 20, 2007)

I tried to be original 8 years ago with my 1st son, Jacob. I guess I shoulda bought a baby book or something, because it was the most popular boys name for 3 years by then, and is still in the top 3. He always has at least 2 other Jacobs in class. 

It was Patrick Jacob til he was 3 hours old, but I didn't want people calling him Pat.... remember the Saturday Night Live skits?? 

So here he sits, Jacob Patrick.  Turning 8 the day after New Years.


----------



## Barbara L (Dec 21, 2007)

*amy* said:


> *Paula Yates & Bob Geldof*: Baby daughters Fifi-Trixibelle, Peaches, Little Trixie, and Honeyblossom


These sound like dogs!  Poor kids.

Barbara


----------



## Callisto in NC (Dec 21, 2007)

*Jennifer Garner & Ben Affleck*: Baby daughter Violet ~ _no problem with that. _
*Kim Basinger & Alec Baldwin*: Baby daughter Ireland ~ _absolutely no problem with that.  I love the name Ireland for a girl.  _
*Drea Matteo and Shooter Jennings*: Baby daughter Alabama Gypsy Rose  _~ her father's name is Shooter, she got the better end on that deal.  I like Alabama Rose, but not with the Gypsy in there._
*Tiger Woods and his wife* *Elin Nordegren* - Baby daughter Sam (not Samantha) Alexis.  _That bugs me.  Name her Samantha, but call her Sam, that's okay.  But to name her Sam, I wasn't impressed._


----------



## *amy* (Dec 21, 2007)

Callisto in NC said:


> *Jennifer Garner & Ben Affleck*: Baby daughter Violet ~ _no problem with that. _
> *Kim Basinger & Alec Baldwin*: Baby daughter Ireland ~ _absolutely no problem with that. I love the name Ireland for a girl. _
> *Drea Matteo and Shooter Jennings*: Baby daughter Alabama Gypsy Rose _~ her father's name is Shooter, she got the better end on that deal. I like Alabama Rose, but not with the Gypsy in there._
> *Tiger Woods and his wife* *Elin Nordegren* - Baby daughter Sam (not Samantha) Alexis. _That bugs me. Name her Samantha, but call her Sam, that's okay. But to name her Sam, I wasn't impressed._


 
I don't have a problem w Violet or Ireland either.  There was a similar list on VH1.  You would think they would be open to anything.


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Dec 21, 2007)

My mom used to tease that she wanted to name my brother and me Thing 1 and Thing 2 so that when we grew up, we could choose our own names. Even my grandmother, who was born in 1886, hated her name and used another one she picked for her entire life. (Her name was Myrtle but she went by Marie. I didn't find out her real name until she died!)

There was a very, very rich man in Houston at the turn of the century by the name of Hogg. He named his 2 daughters, the only children he had, Ima and Ura. Ima Hogg's mansion and estate is now a museum there.

I have a good friend who's my age. Her father named her Vincent when she was born saying it was a name to live up to. She goes by Vinnie and she's always liked it. And she became a US Olympic Fencer, so it worked for her.

I guess what I'm saying is the reasons people have for naming their children are as different as people themselves and it's not a new thing. And there will always be names that seem really unfortunate and children who hate their names. But it sure is fun to read about the funny names people have!


----------



## Caine (Dec 21, 2007)

*"This is the city, Los Angeles, California. I work here, I carry a badge. My parnter's Joe Gannon. My name's Friday" *

"People make a lot of fuss about my kids having such supposedly 'strange names',
but the fact is that no matter what first names I might have given them,
it is the last name that is going to get them in trouble" - _Frank Zappa_


----------



## Caine (Dec 21, 2007)

*amy* said:


> *Alice Kim & Nicolas Cage*: Baby son Kal-el Coppola


 
Kal-El was Superman's name!


----------



## sage™ (Dec 21, 2007)

Fisher's Mom said:


> My mom used to tease that she wanted to name my brother and me Thing 1 and Thing 2 so that when we grew up, we could choose our own names. Even my grandmother, who was born in 1886, hated her name and used another one she picked for her entire life. (Her name was Myrtle but she went by Marie. I didn't find out her real name until she died!)
> 
> There was a very, very rich man in Houston at the turn of the century by the name of Hogg. He named his 2 daughters, the only children he had, Ima and Ura. Ima Hogg's mansion and estate is now a museum there.
> 
> ...


 
Hogg was a Texas Governor


----------



## David Cottrell (Dec 21, 2007)

How about David? Work for you Charlie?


----------



## wysiwyg (Dec 22, 2007)

And I was upset for a long time because my Mom named me _Edgardo_ because of "Lucia de Lammermoor" and _Alfredo_ because of "La Traviata" *LOL*

*BTW, the state should have nothing to do about personal choices.*


----------



## Barbara L (Dec 22, 2007)

Fair or not our names can determine how some people treat us.  I read about a study where kids were given a writing assignment.  Several people were given the papers to grade.  The names at the tops of the papers were names like John and Mary. Then the same papers were graded, but this time they had names like Egbert and Ophelia.  The "John and Mary" papers consistently received higher grades than the others.  Fair?  Of course not.  The way things are? Unfortunately, yes.  That is why we need to think beyond the moment when naming our children.

Barbara


----------



## Foodfiend (Dec 22, 2007)

Here's two more to add to the list of unusual names (and I'm not kidding, these two came in through the ER I work at)...Lord Almighty was one, and Daredevil was the other.  These poor kids are going to get so kidded when they get to school.


----------

